# RRFW Riverwire – Dory Remains Pinned in Dubendorff Rapid



## ecjohnson (Nov 6, 2007)

The Dory was still there as of the 29th when we passed it. It's wayyyy to the right. If you're doing the left run, there's nothing to worry about. I've heard of a Dory run to the right, but I wouldn't want to get a boat over there anyways.


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

*Dory removed*

The dory was winched off Saturday by an NPS crew with an electric winch. It is at the South Rim awaiting it's owners pick up. It may float yet again! 



ecjohnson said:


> The Dory was still there as of the 29th when we passed it. It's wayyyy to the right. If you're doing the left run, there's nothing to worry about. I've heard of a Dory run to the right, but I wouldn't want to get a boat over there anyways.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

*Dory Evac*

Photos of the dory stuck in the river and then being removed:

Potter’s Journal » Blog Archive » Dory Rescue


----------



## whitewaterjunkie (Feb 8, 2006)

_So __that's_ how they spend our permit fees. 


(If not for the rescued bottle, I'd say they should have just Quartzited the bitch.)


----------

